# holas soy nuevo peeeeeeeeeeee



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

hola ha todos soy nuevo y pucha que decir pe soy un adicto al skiscrapercity espero pucha llevarme con todos ha soy cusqueño tengo 17 años vivo en bolivia en cochabamba y estudio medicina curso 2 año de medicina y solo eso bueno ;............ya esta pe mi presentacion espero llevarme con todos ha y soy amante de las buenas construcciones y el buen skiline bueno solo eso grasias


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

bienvenido a skyscraper city


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

grasias hermanaso dime como cuantos peruchos somos en el foro


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

bueno alli hay un thread con esas cifras, esperamosque puedas aportar con fotos ,bueno si es posible.


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

obiamente porsupuesto


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bienvenido pues, Incascraper es el foro más activo de los Latinos así que postea con confianza.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ademas es foro menos gay de todos =P... igual bienvenido


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

como pongo las fotos ? tengo unas


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

como pon fotos?????????????????
????????????????? no encuentro la manera


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Pones e post Reply de ahi encuentras una imagen amarilla que dice imag.. y de ahi le pones la url y le das aceptar y fin


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?????????????? ha chu ha si de facil


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que foto vas a poner? o solo era una pregunta general?


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

michica mi maquina o algoi va mal muuuuuuuuuu no se puede


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

las tengo en imagenes pero no se que pasa ???????????ha son unas de mi


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

*mi flaca en yucay valle sagrado*

:bash:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

como estas tratando de subirlas?


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

si pes pero no sale


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

pucha men las tengo en mis imagenes pero no se como ponerlas


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

*mi flaca en yucay valle sagrado*

| | | | | Bandeja de entrada


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

una mier........de maquina buena para otra sera


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A ver tienes que subirlas primero a un servidor www.imageshack.us entra a esa p´gina cuando se abra elige el boton que dice examinar le das un click y de ahi elije la foto que vayas a subir, cuando este esto le das un click al boton que dice "host it" cuando se suba copias el link aca.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido al foro amigo gerardo, soy Jhonatan Linares, de Trujillo............
espero disfrutes tu estadia aqui........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

GERARDO, BTW, REGISTRATE EN EL CENSO DE PERUANOS, ASI SEREMOS 44 LOS PERUANOS EN ESTE FORO, ESTA ARRIBA EN STICKY ....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Este nunca entendi que significa BTW?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

"By The Way"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Faltaba yo, Bienvenido Gerardo!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> "By The Way"


Wow... no ahora quien me lo traduce al español =P


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

significa: A proposito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

por ejemplo: juan, a proposito, llamaste a julia?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bienvenido! Soy Bruno Block de Lima pero estudio en California.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Hola, y las fotos??,.... bienvenido.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> por ejemplo: juan, a proposito, llamaste a julia?


Es que no tengo su teléfono :bash: 

Bienvenido!!! Creo que eres el único que vive ahi que me cae bien jeje


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

grasias ha tdos si pes espero llevarme bien cn todos 

je je


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

de nuevo bienvenido gerardo... saves aqui todos son cheveres péro no te juntes con bajopontino a partir de ahora le voy aplicar la ley del Hielo x lo que dijo ayer del peru..espero que ya sea aiga convertido en cuy =P


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡BIENVENIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


> de nuevo bienvenido gerardo... saves aqui todos son cheveres péro no te juntes con bajopontino a partir de ahora le voy aplicar la ley del Hielo x lo que dijo ayer del peru..espero que ya sea aiga convertido en cuy =P


What?, y que fue lo que dije?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

De verdad espero que no te hayas convertido en cuy, no vayan a comerte je je


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

y a npjch que le encaaaanta el cuy....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Vane de rosas de verdad no te juntes con el es un ultranacionalista limeño =P Chusma chusma pufffffff


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chusma yo? What? 
TOOMA! :bash: y no te doy otra no mas, por que eres un niño...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

TRANQUILA, VECINDAD !!!!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HOLA MI NONBRE ES ENRIQUE DANIEL SALAZAR SOY DE MIRAFLORES,LIMA PERÚ,VIVO EN LA CIUDAD DE SALT LAKE CITY EN EL ESTADO DE UTAH, EN LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE AMERICA MUCHO GUSTO SALUDOS.......


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hola! Que bueno sera tenerte aqui! Bueno, me llamo Jair y naci en el Callao pero vivo actualmente en Pembroke Pines, FL, USA. Saludos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

njpch said:


> de nuevo bienvenido gerardo... saves aqui todos son cheveres péro no te juntes con bajopontino a partir de ahora le voy aplicar la ley del Hielo x lo que dijo ayer del peru..espero que ya sea *aiga* convertido en cuy =P



Wow..... y ni siquiera le pone "H"


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> Wow..... y ni siquiera le pone "H"


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


>


animales....bestias...ignorantes de mier...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si puez ay cada vestia en este foro...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si puez ay cada vestia en este foro...


Se dice "kada" no "cada" :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oh zorry, no me buelvo a equibokar...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

re pucha.. que analfavetos ke zon uztedez, ya visiten la pajina de la real akademia de la luenga.....


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bienvenido Gerardo..diviertete no te hagas bolas.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Bienvenido!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HANALFAVETOS.....!


----------

